# Want 5.1 speakers under 10k



## Suvrojit (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm from kolkata. I have Logitech MX50 5.1 speaker which is only 26watts RMS & the bass is underpowered so I want to buy a 5.1 speaker under 10k. I'm a music junkie & i want to use it mainly for watching blu-ray movies & lots of songs(mp3, apple lossless, FLAC) with pop & dance tracks & i am also a bass addict... I am particularly interested in Logitech Z-5500 but I think it is out of my budget...can you help me choose one. I will be buying before March of this year...
Note: It should be a surround one


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2011)

I think Z-5500 is now available for some 14k if I am right. Try to increase your budget a bit and get it. else check Z-506  from logitech.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 24, 2011)

GigaWorks G500..bt this is also arnd 14k i think..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2011)

increase your budget and get Logitech Z5500D
DHOOM DHOOM


----------



## Suvrojit (Feb 7, 2011)

brought Z 5500 speakers for 16K after searching and bargaining. The sets are awesome but I think the volume is too low & the subwoofer is not producing as much bass as they were stated. I am using analog onboard connections Realtek. Also do i have to plug both black & red cables?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2011)

^ congrats  use creative sound card with Z5500

good to see nice crowd joining the z5500 family.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 7, 2011)

Suvrojit said:


> brought Z 5500 speakers for 16K after searching and bargaining. The sets are awesome but I think the volume is too low & the subwoofer is not producing as much bass as they were stated. I am using analog onboard connections Realtek. Also do i have to plug both black & red cables?



you MUST get a XONAR


----------



## noob (Mar 9, 2011)

*Using on-board Sound card for 5.1 speakers is an insult to music and speakers !!!!!*


----------



## Suvrojit (Mar 10, 2011)

Anil Jadhav said:


> *Using on-board Sound card for 5.1 speakers is an insult to music and speakers !!!!!*



Yeah! I know...I will be getting a sound card when i'm in the budget...btw how much a card would cost for this kind of speaker considering my Z-5500 can decode onboard...


----------

